# Jazz is having her babies



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Jazz has had one baby up to now but i think its going to be a long night


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

congratulations


----------



## babyloveya3 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ah bless hope all goes well for her


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Good Luck JAZZ hope all goes well for you:thumbup:


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

She dont believe in rushing this one..... mona had chcucked 3 out in the time jazz ha had the one!!!!!

It weighs 119 grams


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Big congratultions on the safe arrival of the first baby british  Keep going Jazz :thumbup:


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

hope all goes well and kitties arrive safe and sound, Vogue and her kitties send their best wishes too :thumbup1:


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh boy! Hope all is well. Keep us informed Alan!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Had 3 up to now 2nd 1 was still born but 3rd ok born in last ten mins


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh dear, poor little mite. Fingers crossed that any more are ok. 

Pat and I booked the day off work tomorrow as the guy from katzecure fencing is coming to look at the garden. This means I don't mind loosing sleep tonight. 

Keep me informed! 

All the best to you, Jazz and the little-uns.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

1 Boy , 1 Girl and Still born was a girl but more in there 1 maybe two to come so fingers crossed for them


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Everything crossed!

I'm staying right here till it's over!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Me too


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Nothing further to report?

I just read that feline labour can last up to 24 hours!

You might be right about that long night !


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

She had another making 3 Alive at 12.15 so fingers crossed thats it but will stay up another hour then check her at hourly intervals, she knows what shes doing with them so will leave her


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay.. go Jazz you beautiful girl. xx


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Well done Jazz:thumbup:
Hope you get some sleep tonight Alan !!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Me too, I am shattered , getting too old for late nights 

Will update early morning


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Cool. Well done Jazz!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well done Jazz, sorry about little one. x


----------



## MichelleA (Aug 27, 2009)

this section for me at the moment has turned into an addiction i can't stay off it Reading about all your new additions is wonderful .congratulations on your new babies(sorry about the one)i need more more more


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Peeps

After a long 11 hour session i hope she has finally had them with the last little one arriving at 6.30.

All in all she had Seven with one been still born so fingers crossed that all of them survive as 2 are little little.

Pics to follow later when Jazz has had a rest

She is a little star


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow! No wonder she was so huge! 

Hope they all make it ok!


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

congratulations!! Well done Jazz!


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

7 is a lot!! Sorry about the little one.
Let's hope all goes well with the others.
Well done Jazz!! :thumbup:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow! So many babies  Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats on your new arrivals :thumbup:
Six little monsters running around soon, thats going to be fun :scared:
Sorry about the one you lost :frown:
cant wait to see pics when they are all dry:thumbup:


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Poor Alan you didnt get much sleep after all!!!
What a big litter,no wonder Jazz was so big.
Hope mum and babies are doing well?
Sorry about the little one you lost:frown:


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Yeah i am more than happy with a queen just having 4 kittens as its more easy to manage but heyho main thing is that these 6 are ok


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

congratulations

sorry for the little one that was lost


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok. I'm twelve hours into the 14 week wait, an I'm already getting impatient. 

This is going to be a long three months!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Peeps

Couple of pics of proud mum and her gang, all seem to be doing well.

Letting her get on with it at moment but really need to get clean vet bed in there lol as it looks a mess


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

You are not making it any easier


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

You waiting an extra week then Phil for your two as they ready at 13 weeks Lol


----------



## babyloveya3 (Mar 28, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: ah well done Jazz


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Alansw8 said:


> You waiting an extra week then Phil for your two as they ready at 13 weeks Lol


WOOHOO \o/


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations xxxx


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Congrats alan they look gorgeous! What kinda weights are they? They all look good! 

How is jazz doing? Is she an experienced mum? My cream bsh girl is due in 4 weeks it will be her first litter. She is getting huge already!! What was jazz like at 5 weeks? 

Keep us posted with news I'm hooked now!!


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

They are beautiful and all look a good size
Cant wait for my litter to arrive in the next few days
You might get some sleep to night Alan:rolleyes5:


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats!!  My lilac bsh is due her 1st litter in 4 1/2 weeks, can't wait!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well done Jazz  They're adorable


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of the 6 kittens - sorry about the 'lil girl. Well done Jazz.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks peeps for your kind words.

Best of luck with your girls when they have their babies.

It was Jazzes second litter with her 1st been 20 months ago so she was well and truly due a litter.

I weighed the first two and they weighed in at 119 gms and 113gms so pretty good weights.

Didnt do the others and the last one i havent weighed as dont think it will register .

Just checked on them now and all seem to be feeding but will take some more pics soon so even they might be crap pics it gives you an idea of how they are


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

more for ya


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Oooh, congratulations!

Liz


----------



## Sherbert09 (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratualations on Jazz and her babies. I have rescued a pregnant cat, the vets PD'd her and said she was between 3-4 weeks nearly 4 weeks ago and she is now the same size as Jazz was in her photos. I think she has got around six in her, but have only been around pregnant dogs and one pregnant cat (who was not mine), so was wondering is she could be having a large litter as well. I could feel 3 back bones along her sides just now. Going to take her to the vets tomorrow to make sure everything is OK. 
Thank you for your help, 
Sarah


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

what a clever girl well done


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I love BSH they are gorgeous. I thought yesterday looking at the pictures, that one was a different colour, now I see it was Jazzs foot! 

Gorgeous! You may want to send one up to Scotland as you have so many there? No ?  

Swap you a ragdoll for a BSH, although we have 5 weeks to go!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Valerie

you are bad trying to tempt me like that but i also got tilly my maine coon but i do like the ragdolls.

Yes i sent a pic to a prospective new owner and they said the same thing untill i told them to look more closely then they saw it was Jazz's leg lol

All kittens seem to be doing ok but will post new pics over the easter weekend


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

I can't believe it's only been one day. I bet you can't either Alan. Hope you enjoyed a slightly longer drink, and a much longer sleep!

Oh, and checkout my new sig


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> Hi Valerie
> 
> you are bad trying to tempt me like that but i also got tilly my maine coon but i do like the ragdolls.
> 
> ...


Sorry (honest).

Maybe next year ?


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hey phil thats good how you do that , i only know how to do basics on computer.

All 6 seem to be doing fine gonna have a look at sexing them again later.

I was good i didnt even have a drink last night as went to bed early as was shattered.

Hopefully recharge my batteries over the holidays as got sister coming over from yorkshire


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> Jazz has had one baby up to now but i think its going to be a long night


Congrats jazz and Alan hope all are ok


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Cheers Wendy.

Jazz and kits are all doing fine. ps i sent a reply to your pm and the answer was no you cant have all six  as 3 are definately reserved and possibly 2 more by weekend and thats without me deciding if i am going to keep one

Valerie

You are too bad you got me looking at your site now lol.

Mona will be at stud later in year so keep eye out for when she has babies, its hard to beleive that hers are 6 month old already and heres a pic of one of them from her owner which i got today and she seems to be coming on nicely


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi alan , iam quite tempted to have one of monas kittens , when is she likely to have kits again? Although iam in no hurry, can you pm me who the stud will be if you don't mind . Glad to hear jazz,s kits are doing well x


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Just sexed Jazz's babies and there are 4 girls and 2 boys with 4 been reserved with 2 girls been left or maybe 1 of each still been available with people not getting back to me to confirm they definately want one once i had informed them that the babies were here.

See website for further details and new owners 

Airliebird British Shorthairs - ABOUT ME


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> Valerie
> 
> You are too bad you got me looking at your site now lol.
> 
> Mona will be at stud later in year so keep eye out for when she has babies, its hard to beleive that hers are 6 month old already and heres a pic of one of them from her owner which i got today and she seems to be coming on nicely


Oh that* is good*!!!  Oh I just looked at your website....I *need* to get one of these, if not this year then next. I need one, just as a pet. My husband loves them too, which is always a bonus!


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Alansw8 said:


> See website for further details and new owners
> 
> Airliebird British Shorthairs - ABOUT ME


Woohoo \o/

Fame at last


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Some more pics of jazz's babies all coming on fine


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

More


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww bless how cute,xxxx:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Ah bless can never have too many baby pictures:thumbup:
Keep them comimg


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the piccies Alan.

They're looking bigger already!


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Alansw8 said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> Couple of pics of proud mum and her gang, all seem to be doing well.
> 
> Letting her get on with it at moment but really need to get clean vet bed in there lol as it looks a mess


Beautiful!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

1 week old today, its one big scrum but all doing well with one little lady available to reserve

Also pic of jazz having a rest on my bed where i can give her a nice big cuddle 

And dont anyone call Jazz fat still.....


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Smashing pics. Thanks again Alan!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> 1 week old today, its one big scrum but all doing well with one little lady available to reserve
> 
> Also pic of jazz having a rest on my bed where i can give her a nice big cuddle
> 
> And dont anyone call Jazz fat still.....


Beautiful kittens Alan. Hope you have fun telling them apart  two of my Siamese babies were so similar it was a nightmare.
Jazz is gorgeous and cuddly - she doesn't need to slim at all :thumbup:


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have no idea how breeders tell their kittens apart. Especially self coloureds!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

you can get little paper collars but mine hated them!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Lynne

It is a bit of a mare but generally from 8-9 weeks old i can start to tell the difference as their personalitys start coming through.

A friend of mine used to actually put a little bit of different colored tape around their tails which didnt seem to bother the kittens, another suggestion was to put a different color marker pen in the males ears so you knew the boys from the girls.

See these pics as 2 were identical in mona's last litter and also added some more pics of my last blue litter and to see how cute and cobby they were!!!

No comments on litter tray please Lol


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

They are just unfeasibly cute.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Be fun and Games when Phil and pat come to choose their 2!!!!! Hard choice with the girls as 4 to choose from .

Maybe we should put them all in a large bag and you lift one out!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Boys from girls isn't too difficult  especially with skinny Siamese 
Your lot are definitely too cute for words :001_wub::001_wub: In that last picture one has got a lovely big smile 
Look forward to seeing more of your latest litter as they grow up.


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Alan was kind enough to allow us to pop in and see the kittens today (we are th Pat and Phil he mentioned). 

Alan has a great enclosure in one of his rooms, big enough for him to walk around in, and hold up the kittens for us to see one by one. 

They are looking fabulous. They are eleven days old, and by far the youngest I've ever seen. 

After a few moments with him holding each (they are too young for us to touch or get too close to), we retired to the lounge for coffee, and a bit of a chat. I'm so glad we spent the time finding a breeder who we can relate to, and who is so helpful. 

I've already got my eye on the vocal little fellow who we saw last 

We've been thinking about pedigree names, and considering Alans prefix, we were thinking maybe "Airliebird Gets The Worm" (no, not really ).


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Tried taking some pics tonight but they didnt want to play ball


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Think i have just had a wind up enquiry from a person called iris yip asking how much a blue kitten would cost and would it be a good rat catcher lol so i asked for more details and they have never had an animal before so i said well i wouldnt sell her a kitten then so she came back come on give me a chance lol

her e mail is [email protected]


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> Think i have just had a wind up enquiry from a person called iris yip asking how much a blue kitten would cost and would it be a good rat catcher lol so i asked for more details and they have never had an animal before so i said well i wouldnt sell her a kitten then so she came back come on give me a chance lol
> 
> her e mail is [email protected]


Oh you get some weird ones. I have never came across so many strange people in my life.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Latest pics, crap pics but gives you idea of how they are coming on, will get them all on my bed over the weekend to take some better pics


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, Alan! Nor crap at all!


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Alan they look gorgeous! Congrats on such a super litter. I have a litter due in 10 days fingers crossed they are this gorgeous!

xx


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Kittens 19 days old


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Gorgeous, Alan, but how on earth are you going to tell the difference between that lot! 

Liz


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Liz

With great difficulty believe me, might even be a case of putting them in a dark box and playing lucky dip with the females  ( only kidding)

They are all going as pets so i am sure everyone will be happy with the kitten they get as they could view them one week then come and view two weeks later and not know who they had liked the first time round


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

The are all soo cute. Looks like you will need to use coloured collars when people start coming to view.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

They are adorable xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww how cute are they.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

I these kittens get any more cute, I'm just going to explode!

They seem to be growing very nicely. They look to be very even in size at the moment, except just one that seems a bit smaller. 

Just shy of three weeks! Only ten more to go 

thanks for keeping the pics coming, Alan, they'll be findin their way into an album before too long!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

How about these couple of pics as all wanted to get in on pic!!!!

There is a smaller one in the litter but when there is 2 huge boys in there too , she isnt coming on too bad with me thinking in the first place she wouldnt make it so over the moon with them all.

Mona isnt looking too bad at the moment too all ready for her next show in two weeks where hopefully she will do well and make me proud.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ha! Is that Mona in the box ?

Is that underwear hanging from the drawers ?  Sorry very nosy. 

Lovely babies, I read the other day about a liter of blues where the owner clipped a bit of hair off each one in a different place to tell the difference.

I am going to get come child safe coloured pens, possibly or food coluring. I had no idea who was who last time.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Lol no its not underwear (dont wear em )!!!! its a pair of socks.

Good job rest of bedroom is tidy .

It is Mona in the box sussing things out.

I tried putting permanent marker in the kittens ears last year but after a few days i couldnt tell whichs ones had been done lol.

A friend puts bits of colored tape on their tails and it worked but he really didnt have to as they was all girls


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> Lol no its not underwear (dont wear em )!!!! its a pair of socks.
> 
> Good job rest of bedroom is tidy .
> 
> ...


Ha! Sorry coudn't resist. That's a good idea about tape on the tails, I wonder where you buy different colours.

What does Mona think of the babies ? I had another Ragdoll visit today so, so far I have interest in 6 tabbies and one blue mitted! lol I will be lucky if I have one tabby, then i will probably keep it.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh Alan they are just Gorgeous, Gorgeous, Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Just thought i would stick some kit instinctive in with kits to see what they would do and 1 or 2 are having a little go where the others show no interest yet but hopefully in next week to 10 days i will have them eating better.

They are 23 days old today


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Cheers, Alan. It's starting to sound repetitive, but they are little darlings.

Started to get REALY excited now!


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

We've been through a pretty tough time coming up with names for our two kittens.

We've had all kinds of suggestions, from us and from friends and family, including:

Shiva and Shakti
Sita and Rama
Radha and Krishna
Cagney and Lacey (though one will be a boy)
Starsky and Hutch (though one will be a girl)
Renee and Renata (!)
Stan and Hilda
George and Mildred
Terry and June
Thunderbolt and Lightfoot
Bonnie and Clyde (I liked that one)
Smokey and The Bandit
Cheese and Pickle (getting dafter now)
Milk and Two
Stilton and Danish (they are blues, remember)



and many more besides.

I think we are almost, but not quite, settled on Sugar and Spice.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

More pics


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

And More


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

What about Indigo & Violet if they are blue?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I love picture 2 on the bottom ones, he/she looks very cute!


----------



## Katinkia (Nov 30, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful kittens . xxx


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Pat just completely dissolved when I showed her the second photo from the second set!

Indigo and Violet! Hmmm, that stirs things up a bit...


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Tell you what too, a couple of them are little sprinters , they certainly get a gallop up , god help me and girls in next few weeks i can see it been fun


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

dharma66 said:


> Indigo and Violet! Hmmm, that stirs things up a bit...


Sorry. I know how hard it is. :lol: Trying to think up a girl name at the moment myself.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I used to work with two ladies at the bank and i had nicknamed them hinge and bracket lol proper names were hilda and bernadette!!!!!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

More and who is the mammy!!!


----------



## Katinkia (Nov 30, 2009)

Beautiful kitten pics. They remind me of my cats litters when I was growing up. She was a russian blue.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Some new pics of kits nearly 6 weeks old


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

what beautiful babies you have there. Reminds me of Alfie my british blue sadly I had him as a kitten in 2006 and six weeks later he died of FIP I was devastated. I went on to have another cream BSH from another breeder of course but blue is still my favourite colour.


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow! They've grown a fair bit in ten days!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

How cute 

They look just like a kitten I used to have who was sadly PTS due to kidney failure at 3 months old 

Here he is.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww! Proper cute kitties


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

He looks lovely @ cat crazy. Its such a shame when you lose a kitten


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Alansw8 said:


> He looks lovely @ cat crazy. Its such a shame when you lose a kitten


He was lovely.

It was heartbreaking to let him go, I worked so hard with him but it wasn't to be sadly.

For 6 weeks I hand fed him, toileted him and syringe fed him glucose to try and help him but when he started suffering fits I knew it was time to let him go.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Latest pics of kittens took today as i was feeding them.

They was 7 weeks old yesterday


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

7 weeks! I can't believe that much time has gone by.

Tat means it's only another 6 to go :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

such a sweet little bunch :001_tt1: Love them all piling into one food bowl :lol:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

dharma66 said:


> 7 weeks! I can't believe that much time has gone by.
> 
> Tat means it's only another 6 to go :thumbup:


Did you decide on names?


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

99% sure that they will be Sugar and Spice


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

All change! They will now be Eric and Earnie!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh so cute!! Lots of fluffy babies. I like their names, only erm... 6ish weeks to go ? 

I wish I was getting one.  I am kinda glad I don't have an endless pit of money sometimes...... because I would have a house full of kitts!


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> Latest pics of kittens took today as i was feeding them.
> 
> They was 7 weeks old yesterday


Wow, Alan, they have grown and hasn't time flown


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are beautiful, really stunning.


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Of course, that should have been Eric and Ernie, not Earnie!

We visited the kittens again this morning, and took some photos. I haven't had time to sort through them and deal with them properly yet, but I've dumped them on my MobileMe Gallery, here.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

hi were getting one of these lovely kitties aswell they havent half grown im hoping to get down the end of the week to see them love the pics i more excited now lol x


----------

